# Mold/termite disaster



## Camarojoe12 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi all, having a bit of an issue with mold. Tore out the walls to have it remediated and found more surprises. Termite damage, I don’t see any live or active ones. I guess I’m here to get advice and to hear other stories what to do once the damaged wood is replaced. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Apr 24, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yuck, sorry to see @Camarojoe12 !

Where are you? City/County and State/Province sufficient. The reason I ask is different types of termites live in different places and solving your problem will depend in part on an ID of the villians.

Looks bad, but it's fixable.


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Apr 24, 2020)

I am located in the state of rhode island. We don’t see any active infestation, just curious if there is something we can or should pre treat the exposed lumber with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Camarojoe12 said:


> I am located in the state of rhode island. We don’t see any active infestation, just curious if there is something we can or should pre treat the exposed lumber with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks that helps a good bit.

Being up north means that damage is likely caused by subterranean termites, which nest in the ground and build "tubes" out of mud to nearby wood. 

Not sure about wood treatment (great question) but look around the foundation and see if there's any tubes; if there are, rip them out. If they're fixed soon, or you see termites in there, you have an active infestation.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Bora care is what I believe your looking for. I have used it twice as a preventative during repair. I’ve not had any more issues myself. I can’t speak for others. This was in addition to normal termite treatment/preventative. Since you mentioned mold I believe they have a mold/termite preventative as well but I’m not familiar with the product. Have used con chromium for mold and that has worked well for me. I’m not sure if the spelling is correct on the mold product


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ok so I dug a little deeper and found the sills completely chewed out. I have removed a portion of them after installing a temp support. They are 2 2x6 stacked, the question I have is 1 do I simply just slap new wood down? 2 how do I fill the gap between the foundation and siding that is obvious entry for everything.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Camarojoe12 said:


> Ok so I dug a little deeper and found the sills completely chewed out. I have removed a portion of them after installing a temp support. They are 2 2x6 stacked, the question I have is 1 do I simply just slap new wood down? 2 how do I fill the gap between the foundation and siding that is obvious entry for everything. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the rotting deteriorated wood needs to come out and replaced with new wood. Use jacks for support if needed.

Imo, at the main entry point and around foundation, I don't see any flashing at all, so water is coming right in and the old dry untreated wood is sucking it up like a straw and rotting. termites, pill bugs, and ants love this stuff. Also, I can't really tell by the pics, but don't put untreated wood in direct contact with dirt. Use termite blocks, concrete, etc., first then wood.

Address the water issue with flashing and caulk. Same around windows, use sill pan then flashing on bottom. Just a suggestion..


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Apr 24, 2020)

jmon said:


> All the rotting deteriorated wood needs to come out and replaced with new wood. Use jacks for support if needed.
> 
> Imo, at the main entry point and around foundation, I don't see any flashing at all, so water is coming right in and the old dry untreated wood is sucking it up like a straw and rotting. termites, pill bugs, and ants love this stuff. Also, I can't really tell by the pics, but don't put untreated wood in direct contact with dirt. Use termite blocks, concrete, etc., first then wood.
> 
> Address the water issue with flashing and caulk. Same around windows, use sill pan then flashing on bottom. Just a suggestion..


The foundation is above grade. What do you mean by flashing on the wood? I plan on ripping it all out and replacing it, should it be pressure treated for ground contact?The concern I have is the gap between the lower clap board and foundation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Apr 24, 2020)

jmon said:


> All the rotting deteriorated wood needs to come out and replaced with new wood. Use jacks for support if needed.
> 
> Imo, at the main entry point and around foundation, I don't see any flashing at all, so water is coming right in and the old dry untreated wood is sucking it up like a straw and rotting. termites, pill bugs, and ants love this stuff. Also, I can't really tell by the pics, but don't put untreated wood in direct contact with dirt. Use termite blocks, concrete, etc., first then wood.
> 
> Address the water issue with flashing and caulk. Same around windows, use sill pan then flashing on bottom. Just a suggestion..





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

